

How Much Does Tenure Cost? - billswift
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2010/07/how-much-does-tenure-cost/60238/

======
lionhearted
Interesting article. The main argument for tenure is that it lets a professor
focus on what they want to do without worrying about politics or backlash. The
main argument against is that once employment is guaranteed regardless of
performance, some people don't care as much about performing well.

There's merits to both arguments. I think all things considered, I'd prefer to
have anyone instructing me or someone I cared about not having guaranteed
employment regardless of performance.

